# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Προβλημα με PANASONIC SDR-S50

## vasilisfilio

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα!
Εχω μια Panasonic SDR-S50 και ενω δουλευε κανονικα μια μερα η οθονη της εδειχνε μονο ασπρο με μερικες καθετες γραμμες.Αλλαξα οθονη που πηρα απο ενα σαιτ.Την αλλαξα αλλα παλι τα ιδια δειχνει!Καμια αλλαγη τι μπορει να φταιει?Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

----------

